# Fish Skin



## dhoch (Jul 14, 2014)

How long does it take for Cory's to grow back their skin? As we were dosing our tank with erythromyacin for 4 days we lost 4 Cory's and 1 Neon to the bacteria that infected our tank. We almost lost both of our giant green cory's but one of them made it. However, he had significant damage to his skin and one eye. The bacteria had attacked one whole side of his body and even made his eye come out partially. His eye is back in now and the length of his body has healed but the skin on his head is a little white, and it is not flakey any more. Does anyone know how long it will take to grow back? 

Our water parameters are 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, and 4 nitrates. How long before we know if our BB is there? I had read where the erythromyacin only kills gram positive bacteria and BB is gram negative, but I also read another article where it said just the opposite. How long before we will know we are safe and the BB is back - if it went away? When do we turn our UV sterilizer back on?


----------



## dhoch (Jul 14, 2014)

No need to respond on Cory's skin, we lost Popeye last night. We thought for sure he was going to make it.


----------



## Matt68005 (Mar 3, 2012)

That stinks!
I read the same things about BB being gram negative, this whole time i thought the opposite. I assume you were treating for Popeye?
I don't have any experience with erythomycin, just curious about why you did not have sucess with it.
Edit: Popeye as in the skin disease, not the sailor man or your late pet fish lol


----------

